# Hyjak Farms New Lowell Ontario - Allergies????



## Mavsmom (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Our pup will be one on Nov. 7th and we got him in New Lowell Ontario at Hyjak Farms. I'm wondering if anyone else has experience with goldens coming from there and having skin conditions/allergies/etc. 

For the past 7 months we have been dealing with Mav's skin conditions - rashes, itching, biting, flare ups and don't know what to do anymore! We want to try and avoid long term prescription meds so we are trying to eliminate food allergies and other allergens. 

I just wanted to see if anyone else has a dog from there with similar issues and maybe they could offer some suggestions? 

Thanks a milllion, 

Mavs "mom"


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Could you post the parents names or a k9data link to Mav?


----------



## Mavsmom (Oct 19, 2015)

Parents are Sir Chief and lucy/lucie? I don't know how all of he k9data works....


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Look on the paperwork you got when you picked up puppy for reg. names- 
there's one Sir Chief on k9data, but I doubt that's him. It works off registered names, though you can search w call names Lucy/lucie is pretty common, there're probably 150 of those, and without a breeder's name or more than the call it'd be nearly impossible.


----------



## Mavsmom (Oct 19, 2015)

hmmmm... ok, and we can't look it up under Hyjak farms? that is the name of the breeder. I will have to check my paperwork tomorrow!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I thought to look under hyjak on k9data. Oddly (the universe works this way sometimes) the only dog listed under that kennel name had a whole bottom half bred by RAY (I cap'd that for those who have been reading the Marengere Farm thread).

I don't see any dogs owned by the breeder of the one Hyjak dog on k9data, whose name is Laura-Marie Maher - is that your breeder?

So, on the allergies- 
there's no telling if it is genetic or not... it'd be nice if you could connect with others who also bought puppies from the litter Mav came from, maybe someone will reach out to you here. If you find the pedigree, please post it (and I will put your boy on k9data where he can be a part of breed history!) and maybe someone with more experience w allergies can post their thoughts to you here. I know it is miserable for you and for him.


----------



## Mavsmom (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you for the input! 

Yes, Laura is the breeder, so you must be on the right track. Funny that there are no registered dogs to her. 

And yes, that was my hope in this post - that maybe someone with a dog from her might have had some similar issues or maybe even found some relief. 

we aren't even sure it is allergies, or maybe some other skin condition... it is so difficult to pinpoint, but the vet seems to think allergic reaction. We are starting to think if it is an allergy, it wouldn't be seasonal because it has been going on for so long now without a let up. We have tried Prednisone, different foods, essential oils, coloidal silver and treating for yeast infections.... he still keeps on scratching, biting and licking - but I fear it is habit forming and that worries me too!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mavsmom said:


> Thank you for the input!
> 
> Yes, Laura is the breeder, so you must be on the right track. Funny that there are no registered dogs to her.
> 
> ...


Do you know if either of your dog's parents was a carrier of ichthyosis? It's a skin disorder that Goldens can get. It would have nothing to do with what she's eating. Here is some info about it:

ichthyosis | Canine Inherited Disorders Database | University of Prince Edward Island

You can also search this forum for more about it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pawprint genetics has a test for ichthyosis for $80 you can administer yourself. That's probably good peace of mind money spent.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

There are 3 other pups on here from Hyjak: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=9715530--all have the same father: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=9715530; not sure that their owners are active but perhaps their accounts are set up to receive emails when 
pms are sent.


----------



## HudsonD (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello Mavmom,

I just saw this post and I hope everything is resolved by now, but just thought I would share...

We have a 3 year old from Hyjack farms and last fall & winter he was having a lot of skin issues - Hudson's parents are Chief and Kiwi. I ended up calling Laura as we were at the vet every week getting dexamethasone injections and he was on antibiotics and steroids and probiotics at home as well. Anyway, it turns out that he is allergic to gluten and a few other things (which was the info given to us by Laura - we did not get any tests done on Hudson). We had been feeding Hudson the same food he had been getting at Hyjack farms and Laura suggested we change his food to a fish based food - which she had changed her dogs to as well. If you order your food from the same place she uses, they will be able to bring you the fish based food. It's a dry food, but it does smell a little - But since we switched Hudson to it a few months ago, all of his skin issues have resolved.



Mavsmom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Our pup will be one on Nov. 7th and we got him in New Lowell Ontario at Hyjak Farms. I'm wondering if anyone else has experience with goldens coming from there and having skin conditions/allergies/etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff34 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, 

I just saw your post on the golden retriever. I wanted to follow up with you regarding that. I just put a deposit down for the puppies for March and now I'm a little concern with the health issue of the puppy. 

Is your golden now ok? How is his skin condition? Are there any more problem with your golden ? Would you reccomend me getting a puppy from hyjak?

Would really appreciate your feedback! 

Kind Regards,


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

jeff34 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw your post on the golden retriever. I wanted to follow up with you regarding that. I just put a deposit down for the puppies for March and now I'm a little concern with the health issue of the puppy.
> 
> ...


If health is important to you, I would find a breeder whom performs the "core 4" health certifications. For goldens that is hips and elbows after 24 months, eyes annually by an ophthalmologist and heart after 12 months performed by a cardiologist. This breeder does not appear to do any of this health testing to decrease the odds of producing health issues. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...uppy/388610-hyjak-goldens-new-lowell-ont.html


----------



## Mavsmom (Oct 19, 2015)

jeff34 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just saw your post on the golden retriever. I wanted to follow up with you regarding that. I just put a deposit down for the puppies for March and now I'm a little concern with the health issue of the puppy.
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

Sorry, I am just seeing this now. Our golden is now 3 years old with ongoing skin issues... Nothing we have tried has really helped. He is a nervous dog and scratches and licks all the time. He is a good dog and we love him but in the future I wouldn't purchase another dog from them. He seems to have poor genetics. I hope this answer helps you. 

Stephanie


----------



## Murphy2017 (Jan 18, 2018)

I too have a Golden from Hyjak farms, he is also fathered by Chief but with a different mother. I have had no issues as of 9 months. However my cousin who recommended this farm has had issues. On a positive note her dog's issues have disappeared since starting the raw diet. My dog has ate Multi Menu fish formula with no issues.


----------



## FarmGirl (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this website but stumbled across it trying to get more information about Hyjak Farm's goldens myself. I just visited the farm to meet the dogs and gauge the feeling of the establishment and after reading some comments, I'm even more keen on checking the pedigrees of the parents; I couldn't find any on the database for the dogs I met either. I have asked Laura for the registered names so that we might be able to check the pedigrees. I have an odd feeling that there are no papers, and this is why the puppies are being sold as "non-registered". I'm new at this, however, so I could be wrong. Call it a hunch.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

if you need help taking what you get to AKC and getting names/numbers/DOB from there, to input to K9data after connecting the dots on OFA just post and someone will help you.


----------



## hopefinds (Mar 26, 2018)

We were thinking of getting a Golden from them and I just read your post. We had just lost our Golden Retriever who had severe skin allergies and found that he was allergic to many things and one was horse hair. These people breed horses also. That could be it


----------



## hopefinds (Mar 26, 2018)

We were also looking to buy a Golden from them


----------



## hopefinds (Mar 26, 2018)

I am new to this post but I was checking up on Hyjak Kennels to purchase a Golden. My last Golden had skin issues never bought him from there but we put him on Nutram Lamb and brown Rice really helped him. I do not think we will purchase a pup from them.
Thank you


----------



## hohagolden (Apr 10, 2018)

Did you end up purhasing a pup from Laura? We are on the list for the next litter being born this month. 


FarmGirl said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this website but stumbled across it trying to get more information about Hyjak Farm's goldens myself. I just visited the farm to meet the dogs and gauge the feeling of the establishment and after reading some comments, I'm even more keen on checking the pedigrees of the parents; I couldn't find any on the database for the dogs I met either. I have asked Laura for the registered names so that we might be able to check the pedigrees. I have an odd feeling that there are no papers, and this is why the puppies are being sold as "non-registered". I'm new at this, however, so I could be wrong. Call it a hunch.


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

hohagolden said:


> Did you end up purhasing a pup from Laura? We are on the list for the next litter being born this month.


Why would you buy from this BYB?? This breeder does no health testing on the dogs she breeds....no hips, elbows, eyes or heart. Does nothing with her dogs to prove that they are even worthy to breed. Nothing but breed because they have a uterus and penis...and look like Goldens. She sells on Kijiiji. I've seen some of the dogs they have produced with skin problems, food allergies...and just poor looking examples of Goldens.

There are so many good COE breeders of Goldens in Ontario. Just have to look around, and be patient. I suggest if you do get a pup from 'the farm'....that you buy health insurance right away.


----------



## hohagolden (Apr 10, 2018)

Have you personally owned one of their goldens? 


bigblackdog said:


> hohagolden said:
> 
> 
> > Did you end up purhasing a pup from Laura? We are on the list for the next litter being born this month.
> ...


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

hohagolden said:


> Have you personally owned one of their goldens?


No...but I have boarded assorted dogs that this BYB has produced. She does no health testing on her dogs. Why would you be taking a chance? And why line the pockets of someone that is only breeding dogs to make money??


----------



## hohagolden (Apr 10, 2018)

So what you’re saying is you personally haven’t owned one of her dogs, but you have seen some and decided they shouldn’t have been born because you personally don’t like they way a few of them look. And that because you can’t find their health records etc online they must not be “worthy” of going to loving homes. 

Also, every breeder makes money. People don’t just breed dogs and give them away. 

Yikes, makes you sound like you shouldn’t have commented in the first place doesn’t it? 



bigblackdog said:


> hohagolden said:
> 
> 
> > Have you personally owned one of their goldens?
> ...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

hohagolden said:


> So what you’re saying is you personally haven’t owned one of her dogs, but you have seen some and decided they shouldn’t have been born because you personally don’t like they way a few of them look. And that because you can’t find their health records etc online they must not be “worthy” of going to loving homes.
> 
> Also, every breeder makes money. People don’t just breed dogs and give them away.
> 
> Yikes, makes you sound like you shouldn’t have commented in the first place doesn’t it?


I think everyone here loves dogs, but breeders are not that same as rescues. Their puppies are intentionally bred and should never be in need of homes. The purpose for breeding shouldn't be to make money or produce more dogs just because. Breeders should be focusing on producing healthy puppies and health certifications are a big part of that.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

hohagolden said:


> So what you’re saying is you personally haven’t owned one of her dogs, but you have seen some and decided they shouldn’t have been born because you personally don’t like they way a few of them look. And that because you can’t find their health records etc online they must not be “worthy” of going to loving homes.
> 
> Also, every breeder makes money. People don’t just breed dogs and give them away.
> 
> Yikes, makes you sound like you shouldn’t have commented in the first place doesn’t it?


Actually that's not what Bigblackdog said. He/she simply pointed out some of the pitfalls of buying from this type of breeder (i.e. one who doesn't make health records available publicly, who chooses to sell pups via Kijiji, who isn't involved in showing or dog sports, etc.). You're new to the Forum; if you look around a bit, you'll find plenty of posts from people whose dogs have developed (very expensive) health problems such as allergies, hip or elbow dysplasia and so on. Pups from breeders who perform the core tests on their breeding dogs, who choose breeding dogs from tested lines and who are active in some kind of dog-related activity are much less likely to have this type of problem.

And FWIW, it's not a case of "not liking how they look". If a dog has poor structure, it's much more likely to develop hip and elbow problems. This is not a subjective thing. 

You asked for feedback and Bigblackdog, who has come across dogs from this breeder, gave you some. The fact that you don't like the feedback isn't a reason to make snide remarks.

Ultimately it's a free market and everyone can choose where they spend their money, what type of breeder they want to support and which risks they're willing to take. Some people have got lovely, healthy pups from the breeder you're considering; some have not (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...uppy/388610-hyjak-goldens-new-lowell-ont.html, for example). Whatever you choose to do, I wish you good luck and hope you have many happy years with your new pup.


----------



## HunterGolden (Jul 22, 2018)

*Perfect Loving Golden 5 years old*

I purchased Hunter from Laura at Hyjak Farms, he will be 6 this year. He is the best dog I have had! Best temper, he is calm and no problems with him at all. She breeds beautiful goldens, I recommend her to friends and family all the time. People, even our vet ask who the breeder is. 
He does get hot spots from time to time, but if your careful with diet, household products and make sure you dry them after they get wet your possibilities of hot spots are rare. 
I couldn't ask for a more affectionate, loving golden retriever. He has brought so much joy to our small family. 
I will definitely be purchasing another Golden Retriever from Hyjak Farms again!


----------



## Goldenchloe (Feb 23, 2020)

We bought our dog from there in March 2009 she was born Dec 2008. I would have loved to have known the health history of her parents and litter mates. We were pretty green when it came to looking for a puppy. My 3 kids each put in 100$ and they were able to purchase her. We found an ad on kijiji for a golden for 300$. When we inquired they said they over littered. She was the best dog ever... unfortunately a few weeks after we got her we noticed her eyelid the bottom turned in. The vet had said there was a surgery for it but she could outgrow it as well. Which she did. We were always stopped when we were out and told how beautiful she was. Although one memory sticks out we were at a parade and someone specifically asked if I had gotten her in New Lowell Ontario and if she had any hip problems? I said no not at all. I was still incredibly green. She did get one ear infection around the age of 2. Other than that she did have allergies which we found out were chicken meal. She broke out all over in a bumpy rash when we changed her food. She had no other health issues until she was 9... she started to have seizures. She went on phenobarbital for the next year and didn't have anymore. She also went to the chiropractor regularly. Spring 2019 she developed mega esophogus ... many tests later we found out our girl had cancer. It has been 6 months she has passed. I am wondering if there are any litter mates that are still living. I know people say not to buy off kijiji and honestly she was my first dog I didn't know. We were not in a position to spend 1800.00 on a dog. She was so beautiful and my heart dog. I want another and now question my ability to take care of one properly. I looked on kijiji and notice this place is still breeding. I feel so bad when dogs start scatching and you try everything to help them. Is it like having poison ivy all over their bodies?
Anyway, if anyone knows of anyone who has adopted a golden 2009 march from there let me know. Chloe 9 years old


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. Chloe was a beauty and I am sure brought you much joy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Chloe


----------



## Goldenchloe (Feb 23, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> So sorry for your loss. Chloe was a beauty and I am sure brought you much joy.


She brought our family so much joy.... thank you.
Just wondering how many other dogs from there had any other medical issues other than skin problems. Hopefully some may see this and have some information. (Fingers crossed) ?


----------



## DianeUB (Apr 29, 2020)

HunterGolden said:


> *Perfect Loving Golden 5 years old*
> 
> I purchased Hunter from Laura at Hyjak Farms, he will be 6 this year. He is the best dog I have had! Best temper, he is calm and no problems with him at all. She breeds beautiful goldens, I recommend her to friends and family all the time. People, even our vet ask who the breeder is.
> He does get hot spots from time to time, but if your careful with diet, household products and make sure you dry them after they get wet your possibilities of hot spots are rare.
> ...


----------



## DianeUB (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you for this. It gives me peace of mind. I put a deposit down for a puppy for this fall. Hunter is beautiful and I am very excited to get a dog from Laura. No dog comes with a 100% guarantee. We just hope for the best and that they have long, happy and healthy lives.


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

Why would you buy from a "breeder" that does not do any health certs? and breeds dogs with health problems?
This breeder does nothing with their dogs other than producing puppies. Very sad that people cannot be educated.


----------



## DianeUB (Apr 29, 2020)

bigblackdog said:


> Why would you buy from a "breeder" that does not do any health certs? and breeds dogs with health problems?
> This breeder does nothing with their dogs other than producing puppies. Very sad that people cannot be educated.


----------



## DianeUB (Apr 29, 2020)

My contract says the puppy will be examined by a vet and is guaranteed for any defects. I have spent much time speaking with her and have talked to other people who have dogs from her and the MAJORITY are very happy. That's all I have to say. No dog comes with a 100% guarantee as no human does.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

DianeUB said:


> My contract says the puppy will be examined by a vet and is guaranteed for any defects. I have spent much time speaking with her and have talked to other people who have dogs from her and the MAJORITY are very happy. That's all I have to say. No dog comes with a 100% guarantee as no human does.


Sadly, it's not quite as simple as that. Because of breeders like this, who do not do basic health and genetic testing, golden retrievers in general are now subject to an array of serious health defects that are very expensive to treat. Hip dysplasia is an example. Pups from lines with hip problems are much more likely to develop this condition, and it will cost you many thousands of dollars to treat it. It will almost certainly be diagnosed after the "guarantee" runs out, meaning that you will get zero help from the breeder. And then there are eye problems. And heart problems. And elbow problems. You are correct that no dog comes with a 100% guarantee, but you can do a lot of things to get close to that 100%. Buying from a breeder like this is not one of them.

And the other consequence of buying from this type of breeder - one who breeds for profit only, and does nothing to improve the breed - is that you are helping to perpetuate disease within the breed. You are encouraging bad breeding practices, in a breed that has already suffered greatly from its consequences.

Of course, it's a free country and in the end we're all entitled to spend our dollars as we wish. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

The vet will do a 2 minute look-see at the puppy. The puppy may be healthy at that time...it may take a year or more for hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia, heart defects, skin problems, etc. to show up. This breeder does not test their breeding dogs. This "breeder" is selling puppies on Kijji for $950. this is way underpriced. You may end up spending thousands of dollars later at the vet to keep your pup alive. This is nothing but a BYB, selling a high volume of puppies.
Of course you are hearing only "good things".... Try finding some more threads here about this breeder...there are many sad stories too.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

DianeUB said:


> Thank you for this. It gives me peace of mind. I put a deposit down for a puppy for this fall. Hunter is beautiful and I am very excited to get a dog from Laura. No dog comes with a 100% guarantee. We just hope for the best and that they have long, happy and healthy lives.


She also said her dog had Megaesophagus. Look that up before you buy a puppy. It is hereditary and can be a death sentence not to mention what owners go through that try to manage it. It can strike at any age. I have a male with it currently and I have to blend his food three times a day. He is on 2 medications just to help him digest his food. He has to stand on his hind legs to eat so that he doesn't aspirate and die from pneumonia. You can not board them, nobody will take care of them. I would never buy a dog from a line I knew had megaesophagus. If you just do a quick google search of life expectancy with megaesophagus you'll get something like 30 days. My guy developed it at age 8 and has managed 14 months of decent life. My vets are shocked. He is the first case they've had go this long without severe complications. I am doing everything I can to keep him living a quality life and have made the hard decision that when his quality of life is below my standards I will do the impossible. 

My guy is my heart dog. He was trained to be a MH and I am determined to let him live out his life. When he was diagnosed my vet left him under anesthesia and called me in to decide if I wanted to wake him up. It's that kind of diagnosis..... Everyday I have with him is a gift. I can't imagine going through this at a younger age but plenty of people do.


----------



## Goldenchloe (Feb 23, 2020)

Mavsmom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Our pup will be one on Nov. 7th and we got him in New Lowell Ontario at Hyjak Farms. I'm wondering if anyone else has experience with goldens coming from there and having skin conditions/allergies/etc.
> 
> ...


Hi we got our girl there 11 years ago she passed last August at 10 she would have been 11 in December. Yes she did have allergies. She had a really bad reaction to a high end chicken dog food. Her whole body broke out in massive bumps or hives. We then eliminated everything chicken and she did well. We also gave her supplements and probiotics. I am sorry your dog is so itchy. A holistic vet may have some answers as well. I know there is a mobile one that works out of the Collingwood area. 
Hope you find relief.


----------



## EllaBella2020 (May 13, 2020)

HunterGolden said:


> *Perfect Loving Golden 5 years old*
> 
> I purchased Hunter from Laura at Hyjak Farms, he will be 6 this year. He is the best dog I have had! Best temper, he is calm and no problems with him at all. She breeds beautiful goldens, I recommend her to friends and family all the time. People, even our vet ask who the breeder is.
> He does get hot spots from time to time, but if your careful with diet, household products and make sure you dry them after they get wet your possibilities of hot spots are rare.
> ...


Hi Diane,
I have put a deposit down for a Golden from Laura for September. Laura has been lovely to talk to and we are so looking forward to our new girl coming from her farm. Your dog Hunter is beautiful and I am so pleased to see that he has the best temperament. I am a palliative care nurse and I am hoping to train my Golden to be a friendly visitor for our local hospice one day. I had a Golden Retriever ( not purchased from Laura) who died of a brain tumour in January this year ,our Halo was 12 yrs old and she was a beauty. We understand our pup will be born mid July. Counting the days. Take care . Jacklyn


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

EllaBella2020 said:


> Hi Diane,
> I have put a deposit down for a Golden from Laura for September. Laura has been lovely to talk to and we are so looking forward to our new girl coming from her farm. Your dog Hunter is beautiful and I am so pleased to see that he has the best temperament. I am a palliative care nurse and I am hoping to train my Golden to be a friendly visitor for our local hospice one day. I had a Golden Retriever ( not purchased from Laura) who died of a brain tumour in January this year ,our Halo was 12 yrs old and she was a beauty. We understand our pup will be born mid July. Counting the days. Take care . Jacklyn


Welcome to the Forum! So sorry to hear of your loss but also excited that a new puppy will be coming into your life. Please post a picture of Halo should you feel up to it.


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

Make sure yi


EllaBella2020 said:


> Hi Diane,
> I have put a deposit down for a Golden from Laura for September. Laura has been lovely to talk to and we are so looking forward to our new girl coming from her farm. Your dog Hunter is beautiful and I am so pleased to see that he has the best temperament. I am a palliative care nurse and I am hoping to train my Golden to be a friendly visitor for our local hospice one day. I had a Golden Retriever ( not purchased from Laura) who died of a brain tumour in January this year ,our Halo was 12 yrs old and she was a beauty. We understand our pup will be born mid July. Counting the days. Take care . Jacklyn


Make sure you get insurance on your pup right away. This breeder does not do any health testing on any of her breeding dogs. She produces puppies that develop severe allergies, hip dysplasia as well as elbow dysplasia...all things that are very costly to treat.


----------



## EllaBella2020 (May 13, 2020)

Thankyou for this advice. Much appreciated. I have never before purchased health insurance for my goldens. What advice do you have regarding pursuing insurance? And is it cost effective? Thankyou.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

There are MANY threads on insurance. Just do a search using the Forum search engine and you will be rewarded. Here is a current thread on the Forum:









Pet Insurance Recommendation (Embrace or Nationwide)


As we are preparing for our new puppy, we have decided to invest in pet insurance because, as we found out with our previous dog, you just never know what might happen. Our vet has recommended two insurance companies: Embrace Pet Insurance and Nationwide. Embrace seems to be pretty legitimate...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Mady Bone (Jan 28, 2021)

Mavsmom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Our pup will be one on Nov. 7th and we got him in New Lowell Ontario at Hyjak Farms. I'm wondering if anyone else has experience with goldens coming from there and having skin conditions/allergies/etc.
> 
> ...


My boy has different parents but he has a bit of heat rash this summer. Thats it. His regular itching, scratching, etc was greatly diminished switching him to a Raw diet. I can rave about the benefits of Raw enough. Really helps clear up skin issues.


----------



## Cathyk (May 27, 2021)

Hi there! I purchased a puppy from Laura as well and picked him up right before Thanksgiving weekend last year. I’m guessing our pups are siblings! Have you noticed any skin issues or food allergies with your pup?


----------



## Mady Bone (Jan 28, 2021)

Indy was born April 2018, he’s now 3 years old and has had perfect health, tho he’s been to the vet multiple times for eating stupid things like tennis balls, boots, tampons... but he’s very healthy. He got a bit of a heat rash last summer it was always so hot so he’d go swimming in the lake (Georgian Bay, Lake Superior) or in our pool, and I was able to treat it with prednisone but he hates that. I switched him to raw and everything cleared up, no more rashes or dandruff which I assumed was from swimming, he’s been on Big Country Raw for 9 months now and I’ve also noticed a big change in his digestive health too.


----------



## Charlito (Nov 28, 2019)

PLEASE do not buy a puppy from this breeder. She does not stand by her so called health guarantee of the puppies she breeds. After she makes a profit, she does not care about the health of the dogs she produces. I had a really bad feeling in my gut after visitng the farm. The dogs looked well in terms of appearance but the ones we met were skittish to affection and fearful (kept their head and tails low). As any Golden lover knows, this is not typical behaviour for a Golden. My husband and kids were so elated to see the puppies and were heartbroken as our furbaby had recently died. So I agreed but struggled after signing the purchase agreement that this was not the type of breeder I should be supporting. The previous breeder we had used had retired and I saw a big difference between them and this one. Their dogs were kept in their home and were treated as part of the family with only a limited number of breedings per year. I struggled thinking that the dogs only purpose at the farm was to reproduce. We purchased our puppy summer 2019 (parents Chief and Harper). At 5 months old, our Golden was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia in both hips. The R hip pops in and out of socket when he walks. He was in severe pain, could barely get off the ground and lied around all day. We contacted Laura who said she would contact our vet and get back to us. Our vet told us she never called and she ignored further communication. We were thankful we had pet insurance as the cost of our dog's meds just to keep him comfortable are hundreds of dollars a month. We have also spent hundreds of dollars while he was still growing on non covered therapies including laser, hydrotherapy and other rehab. We will find out soon if hip replacements are recomended at this stage (at 10k a hip). Our vet mentioned she was treating a dog with the same "horrendous hips" as ours at only 6 months old. When she asked the owners where they got their Golden, we were not surprised it was from hyjak goldens. We love our dog, he is part of our family and we couldn't imagine life without him. We can't say we regret getting him, however I do strongly regret supporting this type of breeder. We know that if he wasn't ours, he would likely have been put down. I do however feel sickened with the knowledge that our dog has probably never known a pain free day, despite our very best efforts. He may have to suffer through a painful surgery and recovery. His walks are always cut short so he doesn't suffer later and sometimes we have to carry him when he can't move on his own. We got a second dog, a rescue. My advise is to use a reputable breeder. If you would struggle to have thousands of dollars available for conditions such as this, my advise is to get pet insurance. It has saved our savings account and our dog will get the very best care. Or, consider saving a life and adopting. That was one decision I never had a bad feeling about.


----------



## courtwilson1496 (10 d ago)

My puppy from Laura passed away in Feb 2021 at a little over 5 months of age from severe muscular dystrophy. He also had hip dysplasia and a liver shunt which cause his immune system to fail him. Muscular dystrophy affects every muscle in the body, including heart and lungs. He was born Sept 7th 2020 from Frankie and Cal.


----------

